# Black Forest Industries | Project UA30



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​
Few things get better with age, but Audi’s new entry level offering is certainly one of them. Significant improvements have been made over the previous generation in almost every category. Our recently acquired Shiraz Red A3 is among the first MQB chassis cars to hit U.S. shores and the modular and lightweight architecture is the future of VW / Audi vehicles to come. Equipped with the 3rd version of the ubiquitous 2.0T engine, power output and efficiency have increased, while hopefully nagging issues have decreased. The quattro drivetrain is still handled by the Haldex system and power is transmitted through the same DSG / S-tronic transmission. We are a bit disappointed in the lack of available 6 speed manual, but can rationalize Audi’s decision given the market segment. Still, despite the missing 3rd pedal, the new lighter, more agile, and more powerful sedan is an engaging and precise opponent right off of the dealer lot. That’s not to say that there isn’t room for improvement, as we wouldn’t be in business if Audi didn’t leave a little to our imagination.

Below are a few ” Before ” photos of how we received the car bone stock off of the dealer lot:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Product development*

Since we’ve been anticipating the arrival of this MQB platform A3, which will share many parts with the new Golf 7 we have got a jump start on developing products to improve on the already impressive performance.


*TORQUE ARM INSERT / DOGBONE*

Keeping it simple. For starters we have adapted our hugely successful Torque Arm Insert – commonly referred to as the “Dogbone” mount. Through our process we have carefully and precisely engineered our mount to specifically fill the voids in the factory mount, as well as formulated the perfect density to maximize performance while minimizing sacrifice in comfort. We include upgraded replacement hardware with our insert as well, including proprietary stainless washers which fit the diameter of our insert to a T. This ensures even load distribution and prolongs durability.


















*BOOST TAP*

With the forthcoming APR software release, we thought it would be a good idea to keep an eye on our boost levels in the A3. We have designed a simple and unobtrusive way to easily tie into the existing boost lines so that we can run a gauge inside the cabin. Our Boost Tap is meant to be as factory as possible and give trouble free performance no matter how many PSI your turbo is cranking out.









*WHEEL SPACERS*

Nothing looks worse than factory tucked wheels. It’s amazing how much of a difference it can make in your car’s appearance just by moving your wheels out towards your fenders by a few millimeters. This is something we do on every single car that we build, just like many of you. This small investment offers huge visual rewards with very little consequence. We offer a very wide range of hubcentric and wheelcentric wheel spacers with the correct corresponding longer wheel bolts, in both cone and ball seat depending on what type of wheels your car is running.

**Keep an eye out for an in depth post in the future that will detail multiple different size spacers with various wheel width and offset combinations.

​

*STABILA SWAYBAR*

We have already begun prototyping our line of Stabila Swaybars for the A3 and Mk7 Golf / GTI chassis. These bars are made from solid spring steel, and are CNC mandrel bent to ensure a consistent and accurate fit each and every time. The ends of our Stabila bar are forged, and not welded which gives superior strength and durability. We are confident that these swaybars will not only keep your car flatter in the turns, but will also stand up to years of abuse without failure.









*JOM HEIGHT ADJUSTABLE COILOVERS
*
Given our close relationship with JOM Germany, we have already been able to test fit a new set of coilovers for the Audi A3. We will be working to develop these kits to our specifications, much like we did with the MK6 Jetta with non independent rear suspension. We will be placing a priority on ride height , ride quality, and affordability above all else. Through the years we have been very pleased with the quality and durability that JOM has been able to offer and we plan to continue our successful relationship.

















We will be posting updates as things progress and our new A3 begins to take shape. We of course have plans to make cosmetic changes as well as find the perfect set of complimenting wheels…


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

[Reserved for future updates]


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Good to see something other than black, grey, silver, or white. :thumbup: for Shiraz Red.

The torque arm insert will probably be one of the first additions to my S3. Glad that's coming...


----------



## PaoloTDI (Jun 5, 2014)

Beautiful color and unusual. 

I'm desperately looking for the code of the grille, you know?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Shiraz/Chestnut - exactly the combo I've been considering.

Would love to see a few more full interior shots.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

davewg said:


> ... Would love to see a few more full interior shots.


We'll have more soon.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Looking forward to coilover update.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Should be interesting to see this color modified. Reminds me of my old Mica Red A2 16v.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

looks good, interesting to see how the wheel spacers change the look.......


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Chimera said:


> Should be interesting to see this color modified. Reminds me of my old Mica Red A2 16v.


And once upon a time I almost bought a burgundy Passat (circa '96). Went for blue instead which probably explains why Scuba or Sepang is my other choice.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

glad to see another project happening. although you guys have the production capability that i dont 

maybe we'll have to talk when some of your stuff gets in production. I'm totally diggin the Shiraz red too. nice choice.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Very very nice color. :thumbup:

Too bad it is exclusive to the non-S line in Canada.


----------



## lotusrich (May 4, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Very very nice color. :thumbup:
> 
> Too bad it is exclusive to the non-S line in Canada.


I have a Shiraz Red S line on factory order and it is supposed to arrive in July. I know the on-line configurator says that you can't have that combination but the sales guy at the dealer had a different configurator and it wasn't a problem. (I hope)
I will let you know next month.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

lotusrich said:


> I have a Shiraz Red S line on factory order and it is supposed to arrive in July. I know the on-line configurator says that you can't have that combination but the sales guy at the dealer had a different configurator and it wasn't a problem. (I hope)
> I will let you know next month.


If it turns out to be okay, :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

tekmo said:


> Looking forward to coilover update.


The Blue Lines on the car are just a prototype set, but we hope to have a production version available very soon. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​

*WHEEL SPACERS*

We tested several different spacer combinations on our Project UA30 and found the *15mm front* and *15mm rear* to be the best combination to match the car's 18x8 et46 225/40/18 Continental Pro Contact tires. More aggressive combinations will fit, but we found there was occasional rubbing, so we stuck with a more 'daily friendly' combination. Below we've provided a .gif to illustrate the visual differences between several spacer combinations.

_Click either the header or the .gif below to be redirected to our store!_


​


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Very handy visualizer, thanks!


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> ​
> 
> *WHEEL SPACERS*
> 
> ...


This already looks better. Man does the the A3 Quattro sit high


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

At 20mm in the rear, are you really only rubbing on the extreme outer edge of the wheelhousing liner, such that if you were to add another mm or two, you'd begin crushing the body work? I'm at 16mm in the rear of my GLI, and that's exactly the way I'd describe it on my car. If that's the case, I suppose I'll be looking for something comparable to et26 at an 8" width when I pick up my S3.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm loving the 15/20 combo!

Do you think it'll rub using 17 inch wheels?


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

Pete, was the "occasional rubbing" with more aggressive combinations in part because of the low stance offered by the jom coilovers? Given the testing you all have done, do you think something like only a .5-.75 inch drop would not have occasional rubbing with the 15mm/20mm setup?

Thanks for posting this. I will be placing an order soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Rudy_H said:


> This already looks better. Man does the the A3 Quattro sit high


Thanks. :thumbup: but next time, don't quote pictures.



Dan Halen said:


> At 20mm in the rear, are you really only rubbing on the extreme outer edge of the wheelhousing liner, such that if you were to add another mm or two, you'd begin crushing the body work? I'm at 16mm in the rear of my GLI, and that's exactly the way I'd describe it on my car. If that's the case, I suppose I'll be looking for something comparable to et26 at an 8" width when I pick up my S3.


20mm in the rear was rubbing the fender liner only. The rubbing noise alone is worth avoiding if you're lowered, or drive with people/cargo.



jasso86 said:


> I'm loving the 15/20 combo!
> 
> Do you think it'll rub using 17 inch wheels?


Yes, 17" wheels will have similar fender liner rubbing noises depending on ride height and what's in the car.



Orangetree said:


> Pete, was the "occasional rubbing" with more aggressive combinations in part because of the low stance offered by the jom coilovers? Given the testing you all have done, do you think something like only a .5-.75 inch drop would not have occasional rubbing with the 15mm/20mm setup?
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I will be placing an order soon!


Simply put: 15mm/15mm will not rub. 15mm/20mm and you're going to run into situations where the tire rubs the fender liner.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

lowered with spacers look awesome.... has a nice clean OEM look


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

throw on some of those Miro w112 19" in Silver I see you selling on your site, they look really nice.... :thumbup:

Is it possible to do a 245 or 255 front, and 275 rear ?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

jasso86 said:


> I'm loving the 15/20 combo!
> 
> Do you think it'll rub using 17 inch wheels?


The rolling diameter of your 17s are essentially no different than his 18s. It'll depends on the width of the wheel, the effective et of the wheel+spacer, and how low you are.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

Chimera said:


> The rolling diameter of your 17s are essentially no different than his 18s. It'll depends on the width of the wheel, the effective et of the wheel+spacer, and how low you are.


Thanks for the explanation


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

*$$$*

When will your TORQUE ARM INSERT be available for purchase? Price?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

jasso86 said:


> When will your TORQUE ARM INSERT be available for purchase? Price?


Very soon. We'll post details here once it's available for purchase.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow that is the perfect suspension setting what is the price for that set up is it coils or springs only?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

trueunion said:


> Wow that is the perfect suspension setting what is the price for that set up is it coils or springs only?


They're a prototype set of JOM Blue Line coilovers. They are not yet for sale.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

What abour the spacers, are they on sale already?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

jasso86 said:


> What abour the spacers, are they on sale already?


Yeah, absolutely! We link them in the posts above. Or you can click *HERE* to see them in our webstore.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

A little teaser with some wheels we are trying out from BBS - the new for 2014 BBS XA. These are available in 19" and 20" sizes with fitments that work perfectly for the A3. Shown are 19x8.5 ET46 with 225/35/19 Dunlop Direzza dz1 and PFS 10mm spacers. Info and pricing *HERE*.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> A little teaser with some wheels we are trying out from BBS - the new for 2014 BBS XA. These are available in 19" and 20" sizes with fitments that work perfectly for the A3. Shown are 19x8.5 ET46 with 225/35/19 Dunlop Direzza dz1 and PFS 10mm spacers. Info and pricing *HERE*.


cool set up looks like the oem S4 rims.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> A little teaser with some wheels we are trying out from BBS - the new for 2014 BBS XA. These are available in 19" and 20" sizes with fitments that work perfectly for the A3. Shown are 19x8.5 ET46 with 225/35/19 Dunlop Direzza dz1 and PFS 10mm spacers. Info and pricing *HERE*.


cool set up looks like the oem S3 rims.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> A little teaser with some wheels we are trying out from BBS - the new for 2014 BBS XA. These are available in 19" and 20" sizes with fitments that work perfectly for the A3. Shown are 19x8.5 ET46 with 225/35/19 Dunlop Direzza dz1 and PFS 10mm spacers. Info and pricing *HERE*.



Looks awesome, the 225 tire is a bit disappointing though.... get rid of the spacers and put some proper offset wheels on 

Though the wheels were OEM Audi.... nice OEM style wheel from BBS :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Now available!*

​
*World's First*

Another world’s first from Black Forest Industries, MQB / MK7 / A3 Torque Arm Insert / Dogbone is available for purchase now! This 3D modeled part is meticulously designed to exactly fill the voids on the stock dogbone / torque arm to limit engine movement and to ultimately put more power to the ground! These inserts are specific to the latest generation of vehicles and while they may look similar to other inserts out there, they are the only ones available to fit the brand new cars from VW / Audi.

*What’s Included?*

With each torque arm kit, you will receive one polyurethane insert, one stamped stainless steel washer- not mild steel which will deflect. You will also receive a steel insert that is coated for corrosion resistance, as well as a heavy duty upgraded 10.9 replacement bolt to ensure everything holds together for years to come.


1 Torque Arm Insert
1 Stainless Steel Washer
1 Steel Spacer
1 Upgraded 10.9 Bolt









Under hard acceleration, the pendulum mount (commonly referred to as the “dogbone” or by VW as the “torque arm”) acts to limit rotational movement of the engine – The factory bushings do a satisfactory job, while limiting vibrations, but only during sedate driving conditions. When pushed hard those bushings flex creating a vague feeling in the engine and gearbox, and adding to the dreaded “wheel hop” phenomenon.








Our pendulum mount torque arm insert fills the voids in the stock rubber bushing, making what was a soft rubber bushing with voids into what behaves like a solid mount. With the insert installed, you will notice that throttle response will feel better and your shifts will feel more crisp and defined, especially on manual transmission cars.








Designed In-house, these mounts are made to be a more comfortable option while still offering significant performance over stock. Made from the highest quality (90a) durometer polyurethane. Each insert is pressure injection molded to insure a consistent hardness throughout the mount for long life even under hard driving conditions.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Boosted 01 R said:


> Looks awesome, the 225 tire is a bit disappointing though.... get rid of the spacers and put some proper offset wheels on
> 
> Though the wheels were OEM Audi.... nice OEM style wheel from BBS :thumbup:


We went with the 46 offset so we could go to a 235 tire and not have rubbing issues if we wanted in the future. the effective offset of et36 is a bit aggresive with a bigger tire. The wheels fit just fine without spacers, just don't have the "flush" look.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

One more update,

We upgraded a sore spot for me on the new 8v chassis, the less than desirable steering wheel. while the stock wheel is functional, its a bit boring and isn't as thick as I would like. We upgraded with and Sline standard leather wheel with color matched stitching (chestnut brown):


















And some comparison pics with the stock wheel:


















And finally in the car:









All of the wheels with the new round airbags for the A3/A4/5 etc are now essentially the same, so there are various fitments available including stitching in many colors and options like air leather etc. If anyone else is interested in upgrading their boring round steering wheel, please contact us at [email protected]. Pricing starts around $850.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

How much for the wheels without the airbag?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Hmm... order full air leather wheel with grey stitching to have on hand for delivery, enabling me to pull a zero-mile S3 wheel and recoup most of my cost, should I end up with an S3? Tempting...


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Yeah, that's a major improvement in looks - not to mention the stitching matching the color of the leather.

Dan - i think you've got the correct idea here...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

high_octaneGTI said:


> How much for the wheels without the airbag?


Thats without the airbag 

The prices fluctuate a bit with the exchange rate, and its possible to get your hands on one for less, we just didn't want to get anyone's hopes up.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> Hmm... order full air leather wheel with grey stitching to have on hand for delivery, enabling me to pull a zero-mile S3 wheel and recoup most of my cost, should I end up with an S3? Tempting...


That might work.. But these may become available stateside in the future, and that would have alot of downward pressure on the price.

Also there are some options as far as shift paddles (ours has the upgraded aluminum look paddles, but there is also a super-sport version that are extended), and the air leather wheels won't be configured for an A3/S3, so you will have to swap the badge..


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

looks perfect! I miss the steering wheel from the 2013 S5 I drove for a while.

Looking forward to seeing your continued development - great stuff. Thanks for sharing and giving us the lowdown on how to get in. You sure do seem like a quality bunch over there!


----------



## eddjmemg (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this car in person with those wheels. Hurry n get back from waterfest! You might make me get an Audi again too


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Waterfest Update!








Thanks to fourtitude for the pic!

While we set up on friday, I got the chance to have the car flashed by the guys at APR, as well as have an intake installed:









And boy-oh-boy, the flash is amazing! I have never seen a power increase with just a flash like this on any VW/Audi vehicle before. It truly does transform the A3 into a completely different animal. The intake as you can see from the pictures is such a lovely fit in the engine bay - and an easy install.


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

^^That's purty!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Very nice! 

Get their DSG software as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

No DSG software yet - they had not seen the tcu variant of this dq250 yet - so the tcu was extracted and they told me that the DSG software would be available VERY soon.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome. That's one more thing to add to my wish list


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*BFI - MK7/MQB Prototype Engine Mounts*









*COMING SOON *- Complete replacement engine mounts and transmission mounts inserts for the MK7/MQB platform! 


*STAGE 1* with its 70a durometer bushings are geared towards the spirited enthusiast who wants better control over motor movement without the sacrifice of excessive vibrations. For most enthusiasts, the Stage 1 mounts are the choice due to their blend of comfort and performance.


*STAGE 2* with its 85a durometer bushings are for the enthusiast who is looking for maximum performance from their motor mounts - great for modified street cars and track cars. We only recommend Stage 2 mounts for high horsepower 4-cylinder vehicles and for those enthusiasts who demand maximum performance over daily driving comfort.

More details to come after testing is complete. Pricing will be announced at that time. Stay tuned!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

APR Carbon Fiber Intakes In stock and ready to ship!










We finally go our first order of APR intakes, and as we have posted before, the fit and finish on these intakes is second to none - and they install in just minutes, with a couple of tools!










Take advantage of the APR summer sale and grab one of these beautiful intakes while they are 10% off!

Info and pricing available in our store


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

We finally got a chance to put project UA30 on the rollers. These numbers are from a Dynojet 248awd dyno, 93 octane file, 80* ambient temp - 272awhp, 319awtq:


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Car looks amazing, and so do the products you're designing. Great numbers too! opcorn::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome numbers! Hope to tune mine soon


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:wave:opcorn:


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Is the flat wheel replacement a fairly easy DIY?


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We finally got a chance to put project UA30 on the rollers. These numbers are from a Dynojet 248awd dyno, 93 octane file, 80* ambient temp - 272awhp, 319awtq:



hey just had a few questions ..
so tuning my car will void my audi warranty right ? 
if i order the product .. how much should i be paying someone to install it as I'm in australia ..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

davera3 said:


> Is the flat wheel replacement a fairly easy DIY?


Yes, the swap takes about 20 minutes and uses hand tools - you just need a triple square socket for the steering wheel attachment bolt.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

lovei27 said:


> hey just had a few questions ..
> so tuning my car will void my audi warranty right ?
> if i order the product .. how much should i be paying someone to install it as I'm in australia ..


Tuning your car won't void your warranty per se, but lately VW/Audi has taken a dim view of tuning in general. There is a possiblilty of your car being flagged with TD1, but there are ways to avoid this from happening, but its best you contact your local APR dealer to discuss this - You can find them through APR Australia: http://www.goapr.com.au/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*S3 Engine Covers*

Give you engine bay a much more muscular look, fitting for just how much power these engines can make. This genuine OEM S3 valve cover really transforms the look under your hood and gives the appearance of a special edition. All necessary installation hardware is included and it takes less than 15 mins to install this with limited if any mechanical ability.

Next time you take someone for a ride and they ask what's under the hood, you can be proud to show them something that looks a little more special that just that plain black base looking engine cover from the factory.

*Before:*








*After:*





​
*Preview of our MQB engine mount - coming soon!*


----------



## H8rade (Feb 5, 2006)

Glad to see someone very close to me doing development work on the MQB.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice build! I love the new A3's. The development of innovative parts is fun to be a part of in this thread.

Thanks! :thumbup:

Hey when can we put different wheels on it? Not digging the black BBS...

Could we see what 18" wheels look like?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

How much for the s3 cover?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

jimothy cricket said:


> Nice build! I love the new A3's. The development of innovative parts is fun to be a part of in this thread.
> 
> Thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


We will be making some changes to the wheel setup soon, so we will keep everyone posted.

high_octaneGTI:

The S3 covers are available here:

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/au8vs3encofo.html

And they come with two new ball pins to put in the intake manifold so that it has the proper mounting points - the A3 and S3 covers have two mounting points that are not the same.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

not a bad price at all.

will be adding this to my parts list :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Clean Catch EK coming soon!*

Coming soon - Clean Catch EK for MQB 2.0T models!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Update!*

​
It might be a little bit cliche to say it, but the new 3rd generation TSI 2.0T engines are much like Jekyl and Hyde when you compare stock with a chipped vehicle. The amount of torque these things make is immense, and with the power being distributed to all four wheels through a very capable DSG transmission, there aren’t many cars on the road that can keep up. Our UA30 project has had *APR’s* software installed since July, along with their *Carbon Fiber Intake System*. To date we’ve had not so much as even a hiccup from our Shiraz Red sedan which is now putting out over 316hp and 380ft lbs.

In addition to our much enjoyed and monumental power increase we have added a few of our own, in-house developed products to keep our hardworking drivetrain firmly planted in place. Our *Stage 1 Torque Arm Insert* prevents excessive movement, as well as our prototype MK7 / MQB engine side complete replacement mount. We are very happy with how our R&D has been coming along with this forthcoming product and we are anticipating a release very soon.







​
Below you can see that the A3 is successful in turning heads of those that may be more in the A4 / A5 demographic.

​
Complementing our engine mounts, we have added our brand new *BFI “Clean Catch” Crankcase Oil Separator – Essential Kit EK* which helps prevent build up of harmful oil vapor on our intake valves. That build up can lead to poor running conditions, decreased fuel economy and a loss of power. We plan to have this A3 around for a good while and our Clean Catch is just extra insurance. To further upgrade the engine bay we have also nabbed an *S3 Engine Cover*, which is definitely an improvement over the lackluster stock version.









​
Since we left off we have ditched the factory 18″ multispokes for a set of *BBS XA *in 19″ x 8.5″. Their lightweight design and extra width allow for more stick, and better acceleration while giving the car a very OEM+ S3 look and many have even mistaken these for their factory dopplegangers.



​
Inside the cabin we have borrowed from the A3′s bigger brother, the S3, and installed a thicker sportier, and all around nicer steering wheel. With the interior already feeling quite luxurious, this extra touch was just what our car was lacking to put it over the edge and really complete the look on the inside. We are also in the process of upgrading to the telescopic air vents, which may sound less than exciting, but their function is definitely noticeable once it comes time to control the climate inside.



​


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Back from the dead!

I haven't updated this thread in a while, but we have made a couple of changes to project UA30 recently, and there are many more on the way.

First we updated the suspension from the prototype setup that the car was running to an ST suspension setup:





































Great feel, and excelent build quaility are two of the main points for these ST coilovers - made by KW and sharing similar specs to the KW V1, these are simply carbon steel housings with yellow zinc plating instead of the stainless housings of the higher level coilovers. Definitely a great setup for those who are budget conscious. 
They are $809 (with an additional $150 coupon discount till the end of may 2015):
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/stau8va3s3qu.html


We also fitted an RS3 replica grille. This one is the black optic version available here:
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/au8va3rers3s.html















































And we haven't gotten a chance to take more pics of the car, but APR was kind enough to give us this shot from SOWO:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

And the picture is a bit hazy, but another upgrade in the works:










A small upgrade to a GolfR/S3 spec IHI IS-38 turbo. When its finished it should put out similar numbers to the Stage 1 and 2 S3/Golf R. Will it count as an S3 project then?


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Car looks amazing! 

The colour is quite unique and the mods definitely set it off!


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

Joe, are you saying the coilovers are 800 and you're offering an additional 150 off with a coupon or 800 after the coupon?


----------



## alpg (May 19, 2015)

Wow man,

First of all; GREAT color selection. i really love this purpleish color, and was aiming to buy mine this color, but wasnt able to. And the interior color matches it greatly.
This is a hell of a project, very neat and chic. Well done.

btw: i want some wheel spacers for: a3 cabrio 18" 
can i order from your website? Do you ship to Turkey? Whats the shipping cost will be if you are?


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> And the picture is a bit hazy, but another upgrade in the works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally!!! I've been waiting to hear something about this. Now, all I need to know is when????  Love the car. Absolutely beautiful. I want one in that color combo.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

kjcooperncsu said:


> Joe, are you saying the coilovers are 800 and you're offering an additional 150 off with a coupon or 800 after the coupon?


The coilovers are $809 and we give you a $150 store certificate for another purchase - but if you order by tomorrow the 22nd you get an additional 5% off - so 769 +$150 credit.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

alpg said:


> Wow man,
> 
> First of all; GREAT color selection. i really love this purpleish color, and was aiming to buy mine this color, but wasnt able to. And the interior color matches it greatly.
> This is a hell of a project, very neat and chic. Well done.
> ...


We don't usually ship outside the US, but shoot me an email to [email protected] and I will see what we can do.





LilJonny16 said:


> Finally!!! I've been waiting to hear something about this. Now, all I need to know is when????  Love the car. Absolutely beautiful. I want one in that color combo.


I will post up numbers as we get closer - I'm not sure when it will be ready for sale (I don't have any control over that), but we should have more info in the coming weeks


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice work...APR software?


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

who's software are you going to run


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

The second set of dyno numbers, what where the mods then?

Any specials on Catch can and motor mount purchases right now?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

FLtrooper said:


> Nice work...APR software?


Yes, APR is doing the software - this is the test car for the MQB platform IS-38 turbo upgrade (A3/GTI).




Spoooolin said:


> The second set of dyno numbers, what where the mods then?
> 
> Any specials on Catch can and motor mount purchases right now?


That was just us running the car on an all wheel dynojet - it was just stage 1 with an intake.


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, APR is doing the software - this is the test car for the MQB platform IS-38 turbo upgrade (A3/GTI).


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Does BFI also sell the ST XTA's? And if so, are they also entitled to the same rebate?

thanks! Anxious to see how this turbo upgrade goes.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

DBVeeDB said:


> Does BFI also sell the ST XTA's? And if so, are they also entitled to the same rebate?
> 
> thanks! Anxious to see how this turbo upgrade goes.


Yes, we do (but don't have them on the site yet). They ARE eligible for the $150 rebate, but not the extra 5% off because there is no stock in the US, they have to come from KW in Germany.

If you are intrested in the XTAs shoot us an email to [email protected] and we can get you a price.


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bump for the impatient!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

LilJonny16 said:


> Bump for the impatient!


Patience is a great virtue. But seriously, it will be a little while before this upgrade is finished. No wine is done before its time..


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

how low are you currently with the ST Coilovers? I find that the rear doesn't go low enough on my TT even with removing the adjuster


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Those are all the way down in the front, not quite all the way down in the back - with the adjuster still in - so in this application the front is the limitation.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> No wine is done before its time..


I like the analogy considering the color of this car.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

itr_1211 said:


> Sorry , kind of OT question but whats the ET your running on the rims is it 45 or 36?


Sorry I missed this, but they are et46 with 10mm spacers in the rear and 15mm in the front (currently - 10mm all around is probably best)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

*MEGA UPDATE!*

Well alot happened from May to July and I am just now getting to posting most of it 

*APR IS38 Turbo UPGRADE*

First, as I have pointed out before, the car was at APR for most of that time, being treated to an upgraded IS38 (S3) turbo and DSG Software. APR had the car for so long because they were developing this software suite for the A3/GTI to use this IS38 turbo. I'm sure they will release this to the public soon, but beyond our involvement I know nothing else of the timeline. But here is UA30 outside APR Headquarters:










And saying goodbye to the friends it made while there - Max R and a nice Stage3 3.0T SQ5:










The two software products teamed together with a downpipe and an intercooler made for some pretty impressive numbers - here is a quick video they took of an acceleration run:



and the P-box data to show how fast that run really was:










3.7 0-60 times are alright in my book - when the weather cools down a bit we will take this guy to the strip to see what kind of numbers we can put down in the 1320. I think this will be a great option for those with a GTI or A3 who don't want to spend a ton of money but want that extra umph of power up top. The car feels like a rocket ship from a standstill and on the highway.


*Eurowise X BFI Exhaust*

After we picked the UA30 up from APR we went straight to Eurowise in Charlotte to work with them on a new exhaust system for the A3 and S3. These systems will have a number of features and options available, able to fit several different price points and will all be hand crafted and tig welded in-house by Eurowise.

Here is an under-car view of the cat back on our UA30 - keep in mind this is a prototype and all finished exhausts will be polished after welding to remove any discoloration:










This particular setup is a resonated, and valved version of the A3 exhaust - The valve works remotely via key fob actuator, and switching states back and forth open and close the open port on the exhaust to increase the sound. There will also be a non-resonated option, as well as a non-valved option for the A3. Here is a close look at the vacuum actuator:










And another look at the lovely welds from the guys at Eurowise:










And a bit of tig while adding the tips:










The tips will come in several different finish options - Polished Stainless steel, Titanium finish and this Cerakote Satin black High-heat finish:










One more view from the back:










These are 100m tips - we can also offer 76mm tips if you feel 4" is too big for the A3.

The S3 version will have Quad 100mm tips, with the same finish options, and similar options for resonation and valving, but the main difference being that the S3 will also have an option for manual controled valves like with the A3, or to have the factory controlled valve operation, retaining your stock actuator motors. 

All of the exhausts will be built to order - and we will have more info on the S3 version in the coming weeks, but if anyone has any questions about the system feel free to email me ([email protected]) or send me a message.

One more Teaser product image:

*BFI GS2 for DSG*

Again, this one is a prototype, but we are working on getting these ready to market as soon as possible. Though 70% of its parts are different, this knob shares the same look with our popular GS2 manual transmission knobs, but with fitments for all Auto/DSG transmission VAG cars (2005 +). Its tough to see from this photo, but the lever activation is done by lifting the knob up (instead of pulling a trigger, or pushing a button), and selection of gears is the same as any other dsg/auto knob:










We will post more about it in the coming weeks when its closer to release.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

All of this is so lovely. 

:heart: BFI


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Well after seeing that video, I guess its time to keep the A3, and just upgrade the turbo. 

Damn you guys. Taking all my money


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

car looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Spoooolin said:


> Well after seeing that video, I guess its time to keep the A3, and just upgrade the turbo.
> 
> Damn you guys. Taking all my money


Thats what we like to hear!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Its been a while since we've updated this build thread, but we've been working on plenty of stuff for this platform lately.. Today we upgraded the front and rear brakes on the UA30. The rear brakes were upgraded to stoptech 310mm rotors and S3/Golf R calipers and the front brakes were swapped to the TTRS 370mm 4 piston Brembo setup. Quite a change from the 312mm stock brakes that come on the 8v A3.

Here are a few pics from the install:

To do something different we painted all the calipers Yellow, and branded them with Brembo logos:









We used EBC Yellow Stuff pads with these used TTRS Rotors - we can source all the parts necessary for the upgrade, with options for both new and used (DIY) calipers, here.










The parking brake motors are a direct swap to the Golf R/S3 calipers:









The front brake line hold-downs had to be slightly modified since the TTRS Lines are slightly different than the stock A3 ones:









Its quite the difference between stock:









And the upgraded 370mm Brembo setup:









A shot of the rear calipers and carriers hung with the rotor:









And the completed swap:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Great progress! 

Ever get a chance to get some 1/4 mile passes?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

FLtrooper said:


> Great progress!
> 
> Ever get a chance to get some 1/4 mile passes?


Not yet, but we will soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Another bump from the grave  - with some updates:

This time around its mostly visual, 

S-line/S3 bumpers, and sideskirts
Black optic trim

Rotiform KPS 19x8.5 et45 with 235/35/19 sumitomo tires
13mm spacers in front (to clear the brakes)
10mm spacers in the rear

We had a little fun lightpainting:


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Just stunning ! 

Great work with good taste.


----------

